# Anyone service small locations and how do you deal with disputed services?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We have a handful of accounts, all the same company through a management company. Some services have been disputed, maybe some on accident by not confirming in the store through their email or phone notifications...

How many of you running more than a few trucks deal with ensuring accuracy about where the trucks where, who is billed, that they were billed 100% correctly and that when a dispute arises, like in a company or store stating you were not there, did not salt or plow etc, run GPS tracking units which can be authenticated by computer software? 

It seems so ridiculous, but id love to just email them a copy of the log showing a truck was there at the time of billing. Sure we could have just drove around not putting salt down or actually plowing, but it would accurately log how long the truck was at that physical location and there would be no, or less dispute.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Google Operasoft.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Landcare - Mont;1608583 said:


> Google Operasoft.
> 
> This may get deleted because I don't believe they're an advertiser here.


http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=100

they have their own section here


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I just had a church refute one of their charges. I don't run a big enough outfit to justify the cost of GPS but it sure would've been nice to march into the pastor's office with a printout of where my trucks were on that day. 

Instead, though, I showed them time cards and I asked them to call the owner of the property right next door to see if I serviced his lot on the day in question. My argument must've worked because they paid their bill today.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1608588 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=100
> 
> they have their own section here


Ah, thanks, I knew I'd seen them somewhere other than the e-mails we get directly from them.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;1608563 said:


> We have a handful of accounts, all the same company through a management company. Some services have been disputed, maybe some on accident by not confirming in the store through their email or phone notifications...
> 
> How many of you running more than a few trucks deal with ensuring accuracy about where the trucks where, who is billed, that they were billed 100% correctly and that when a dispute arises, like in a company or store stating you were not there, did not salt or plow etc, run GPS tracking units which can be authenticated by computer software?
> 
> It seems so ridiculous, but id love to just email them a copy of the log showing a truck was there at the time of billing. Sure we could have just drove around not putting salt down or actually plowing, but it would accurately log how long the truck was at that physical location and there would be no, or less dispute.


Give your account manager the exact times your trucks were there from your logs and then have them tell the Walgreens manager to check their surveillance cameras.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

In the case of 24 hr convenience there are 2 logs. One in the store one in your possession. When service is rendered both sheets are filled out. Yours is signed by manager on staff and theirs is signed by you and manager.

GPS works for your records, but I do not see some acct manager in a warm cubicle somewhere giving a rats rear end of your printout showing a mark at the stores GPS location. I mean how far do you need to go. A picture of the vehicle with the staff holding a measuring stick in the snow, a newspaper cover, and a time stamp? In the end you will have a hard time winning. Either take iras damages, or tell them to get bent. Management companies are not in the business of paying they are in the business of collecting above all.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

shovelracer;1608607 said:


> A picture of the vehicle with the staff holding a measuring stick in the snow, a newspaper cover, and a time stamp?


I've had to do EXACTLY that before. Picture of truck on site before the lot was serviced, a snow depth measurement photo and a picture when I was done.

A company out of South Dakota wanted me to do an "audit" on one of their properties here in Minnesota and sure enough the guy that they had hired wasn't doing what he claimed he was. I don't know how it all turned out but I was paid well for my time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We have 600 GPS based nextels that all our orders are dispatched thru. All of our time cards, work orders, what was done. On a moments notice, the log can be emailed. We also have group radio within each service area.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been there as well. I try to avoid them because generally they are looking to pay peanuts. I do have one we work with that calls when they are in a bind and need something really crappy done. We need to call the system when we arrive, then take pictures, call after and take pictures, then submit all pics, invoices, and forms to 3 separate depts. then only if everything is correct do we get paid net 45 days. I put up with this because they pay us extremely well for the jobs. Did I say extremely well, oh yes beyond extremely well. I wouldn't put up with this for less, and I would not do it for recurring and frequent services. Talking about 1.5 hrs of process just to get paid or one job. Yes this is included in the time.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

Frugle business owners answer:

In cab camera (almost anything works that is SDcard and 12 volt capable) as you pull in hold up your cell phone to record date and time displayed. Most cell providers pull time from Naval time clock (atomic powered) so accurate within 1 minute of your time zone. Keep recording do cell time display record again when finished. If SDcard full keep a stash of them, just don't overwrite that days or job.

later ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

gafred;1608703 said:


> Frugle business owners answer:
> 
> In cab camera (almost anything works that is SDcard and 12 volt capable) as you pull in hold up your cell phone to record date and time displayed. Most cell providers pull time from Naval time clock (atomic powered) so accurate within 1 minute of your time zone. Keep recording do cell time display record again when finished. If SDcard full keep a stash of them, just don't overwrite that days or job.
> 
> later ,,,,,,,,,,,


Going this route next season


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

What about the system the police use. When the plow is energized the recording happens. Sure it will more expensive than a go pro but having to deal with a camera will only add to time and work load.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hands down Operasoft. Pays for itself with one dispute. My system pays for itself every year between warm season work and snow work. It is so accurate you can see if your guys didn't plow out a loading dock too. Give them a call Jean-Pierre is a great guy, no pressure and will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Whatever happened to one's word being good enough?

I had a recent long time customer ask about this kind of thing, stating "of course" we don't think you're not doing the work. 

I'll give them copies of the time sheets if necessary. 

I'll walk the properties and show them the piles of snow. 

I'll walk the properties and ask them where the hardpack\ice is. 

Of course, several years back when they were in a financial crunch and went on a no salt diet, they had numerous slip and falls, so back to salt we went. Little by little they added "this" area and "that" area because employees complained about ice. 

So logic tells me, that if no one is complaining about ice, there are no slip and falls, that we must be doing the job we say we are doing and are billing them for. 

This verification thing is nuts. Phone calls, e-mails upon completion etc.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

We have a few customers that require us to check in whenever we are there.
Some of them have seen me so much lately that when I drive by the front entrance if they hold up the book and give me a Thumbs Up it means they filled it out for me and i can keep on trucking!
Others are so oblivious (trans: dumb) when I walk in the door they have no idea what I'm talking about when I ask for the log book, I even have to tell some of them where it is


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

dfd9;1608910 said:


> Whatever happened to one's word being good enough?


Those days are apparently gone. The thing that floored me when I was questioned by the church last week was that they've been a customer of mine for 7 seasons so why after all those years would I try to sneak a charge past them?

When I mentioned that to them the maintenance guy said, "we know how businesses like yours work, you get a little extra here, a little extra there...and pretty soon it adds up to a lot". Yep, I would really risk an account that's paid $5-7k annually to make an extra $250. Unreal!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Camden;1609030 said:


> Those days are apparently gone. The thing that floored me when I was questioned by the church last week was that they've been a customer of mine for 7 seasons so why after all those years would I try to sneak a charge past them?
> 
> When I mentioned that to them the maintenance guy said, "we know how businesses like yours work, you get a little extra here, a little extra there...and pretty soon it adds up to a lot". Yep, I would really risk an account that's paid $5-7k annually to make an extra $250. Unreal!


That's really bad. And sad.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

gafred;1608703 said:


> Frugle business owners answer:
> 
> In cab camera (almost anything works that is SDcard and 12 volt capable) as you pull in hold up your cell phone to record date and time displayed. Most cell providers pull time from Naval time clock (atomic powered) so accurate within 1 minute of your time zone. Keep recording do cell time display record again when finished. If SDcard full keep a stash of them, just don't overwrite that days or job.
> 
> later ,,,,,,,,,,,


that would work great if it was only me doing the work, but keeping employees on track is the main goal, and even when they're involved in getting slips signed, call in logs, txt logs back to the office for specific sites etc... it gets messy and the main goal of salting or plowing is no longer the highest priority...

I emailed operasoft.. see what they say about units for the trucks. For $55 a month, is that all year? We surely dont need them unless its November-Feb each season. We could swing that for sure then and looks like their snowflake gps software locator does everything we'd need.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I don't know what would be worse...would it be worse if the church folks were like that because they got burned by someone else, or would it be worse if they were just straight-up cynical for no reason at all?


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Ramairfreak98ss;1609094 said:


> ... it gets messy and the main goal of salting or plowing is no longer the highest priority...


Unfortunately this has been the case for quite some time. The actual duty of plowing is secondary to protecting yourself and your client through proper documentation, contracts, etc. Any Jako with a truck can push snow, but the value comes from the unseen services that a company can offer. Some one put it the best when they said if there is nothing to talk about the service is done right.

This is because of the extras. How many nights do we load up the salters to only unload a portion? However, the businesses open as usual and never even knew there was a hazard that existed. If they have to get there and assess and make a service request something is not right. Your word as the contractor MUST be the ultimate say, if not you are open to criticism from a desk jockey that might not have ever even stepped foot on the property.

All this said Ramair you have to consider... You seem to imply that process is a burden on your company, and lets face it finding a system that works efficiently can be a challenge. You may have the best guys or the fastest techniques, but if your records are not accurate and proper than plowing all the snow in the world will not matter because you will not get paid. Part of the service is no longer pushing snow to the back of the lot, it is documenting when, where, and who in the process. There are many ways to go about this, but nowadays this is part of the job and is every bit as important as the physical act of pushing.

Your employees surely remember to punch in and out correct? (Figure of speech for most of us.) Punching in and out figuratively for your company is now part of the job description. If they can not do it they are not fulfilling the duties of their job. Now if when all this gets back to the office than you can not handle it than that is a different issue. There are systems for that, and people you can hire, but bottom line is this is now part of the job of snow and ice contractor in today's society and needs to be accounted for in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I just resolved a nasty situation with a new client( well known national charity) They claimed to have called in another contractor to service account because of my not clearing lot in a timely fashion.So they terminated my contract,then I find out that they think new contractor had cleared lot.Finally resolved when they reviewed security recordings from building.I gave them the make,model,color etc of every piece of equip on site.Just got email saying that payment was approved!Now they have a new contractor for site who is a rip off who tried to collect on a job they didn't do.This wasn't pocket change either,1400$ bill for the 38" we got here.Very frustrating.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Camden;1609030 said:


> Those days are apparently gone. The thing that floored me when I was questioned by the church last week was that they've been a customer of mine for 7 seasons so why after all those years would I try to sneak a charge past them?
> 
> When I mentioned that to them the maintenance guy said, "we know how businesses like yours work, you get a little extra here, a little extra there...and pretty soon it adds up to a lot". Yep, I would really risk an account that's paid $5-7k annually to make an extra $250. Unreal!


I would of had a very hard time not dropping them right then and there for accusing me of such a thing. It would of been very hard to keep it in and not tell them how insulted I was by their accusation. Depending on my mood that day I could of very easily told them to pound sand and find someone new, while making it crystal clear why.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

IMAGE;1610341 said:


> I would of had a very hard time not dropping them right then and there for accusing me of such a thing. It would of been very hard to keep it in and not tell them how insulted I was by their accusation. Depending on my mood that day I could of very easily told them to pound sand and find someone new, while making it crystal clear why.


I did drop them, Steve. I couldn't sleep because I was so worked up about it and I just decided it would be better if I moved on. I'm still really bitter about it but they're all paid up now and I shouldn't have to worry about them again.


----------



## Rainer (Dec 15, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1608630 said:


> We have 600 GPS based nextels that all our orders are dispatched thru. All of our time cards, work orders, what was done. On a moments notice, the log can be emailed. We also have group radio within each service area.


You mean like this? These are awesome on site.









PM me about this particular phone, I think it's yours.


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

Longae29;1608602 said:


> Give your account manager the exact times your trucks were there from your logs and then have them tell the Walgreens manager to check their surveillance cameras.


That should work. Also I wish that automated system wouldn't spit out the work order # so fast. Its almost like they would like you to screw that part up.


----------



## ryanricheson (Aug 31, 2011)

Do you really have to sign a 12 month contract with Operasoft? Seam stupid to pay for all those summer months. I have a small fleet so paying the 55 a month each truck is sitting in the summer makes it not worth it.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

lol as soon as I read the first post I thought "that sounds like walgreens" :laughing:
I have the same problem here at one particular store. A mid-manager lives across the street, so I make sure & loudly drop my plow & 'rev my diesel' while I'm working at 4am, just to make sure she knows I've been there. 
Other times I've left a small pile of salt at the end of the sidewalk around back, or remembered certain cars that were in the lot, etc to let them know certain details that I was there.
Other times I show them my work log in my daytimer for the day in question. I'm not in business for 18 yrs to cheat someone out of 100 bucks & lose the account.


----------



## WeatherWorks (Nov 6, 2009)

WeatherWorks sells a snow and ice verification service. Zip code resolution to the nearest tenth of an inch. Supplied to both contractors and property managers across the nation. www.certifiedsnowfalltotals.com


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

leigh;1609985 said:


> I just resolved a nasty situation with a new client( well known national charity) They claimed to have called in another contractor to service account because of my not clearing lot in a timely fashion.So they terminated my contract,then I find out that they think new contractor had cleared lot.Finally resolved when they reviewed security recordings from building.I gave them the make,model,color etc of every piece of equip on site.Just got email saying that payment was approved!Now they have a new contractor for site who is a rip off who tried to collect on a job they didn't do.This wasn't pocket change either,1400$ bill for the 38" we got here.Very frustrating.


Damn, well i guess it was a small account for $1400 for 38" of snow then  anyone up in CT get paid the full amounts for their 38".. i know some of .. well most of our contracts are written heavily on the per inch rate after 10-12"... so say $1000 for 10" of snow... the next 10" is gonna cost them $140~ per inch or whatever, so its $1400 for the next 10".. Some of our accounts are closer to 70% more... so 38" would be insane, but the workload involved to clear above 10" is insane too.

Anyone get stiffed on that one storm because of the cost of removal?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

yardsmith;1617386 said:


> lol as soon as I read the first post I thought "that sounds like walgreens" :laughing:
> I have the same problem here at one particular store. A mid-manager lives across the street, so I make sure & loudly drop my plow & 'rev my diesel' while I'm working at 4am, just to make sure she knows I've been there.
> Other times I've left a small pile of salt at the end of the sidewalk around back, or remembered certain cars that were in the lot, etc to let them know certain details that I was there.
> Other times I show them my work log in my daytimer for the day in question. I'm not in business for 18 yrs to cheat someone out of 100 bucks & lose the account.


We got nextraq gps put in all the trucks for this season. Hopefully this should eliminate the BS. That is funny though, mainly most of disputes were because they just didnt want to pay. Most times, they admitted that we did the work verbally, but then they didnt think it was warranted.. because they saw no ice at 7am, or whatever time. Well thats because we already melted everthing at their 5am salting..

Walgreens accounts sucked, they disputed everything toward the end of this past season. SMS Assist owes us a lot. They're deadbeats. Nobody work for them. We've done a lot of work for literally all the large management companies, and SMS was among the worst... right up there with the BS USM pulls after the work is already completed and billed, sometimes weeks or months later. SMS reasoning was that we were paid for roughly 80% of services IVR'd... so we should be happy... and mainly because we "over" serviced walgreens more than other providers... Really? Seems funny that we see dozens of other companies out salting on any day we did. I know the other local company that did services for other local Walgreens through SMS and they're notorious for snowing up AFTER there is 6" of snow at a site... i have first hand experience.

They rarely pre-salted.. most of their accounts were a sheet of ice by 6am still and when the store closed, they'd be total ice all night long. We can't accept the liability of anyone slipping on these high traffic sites. The contract states to keep it free and clear 24/7 and they're 1" push sites. We were denied payment for some snow plowing because a manager didnt see us... there was 4" of snow that night, and we happened to have two trucks there for 15 minutes as i met one of our crews on the same site and helped before i left.

SMS made us apply sticky filled out tags to the front doors after every service.. time/date/type of service, and our name. I had the copy of hundreds of these, and they didnt care at the end. They said it was only for the client.. "walgreens".

One walgreens stated that he only received 3-4 of these tickets when i personally left nearly 30 at that location at the front door, had all the copies of them and then when i called their bluff and wanted to review the "camera footage that showed none of our trucks", they wouldn't. then the manager was transferred and main store manager fired... Walgreens= walmart...

Ben Sylvester from SMS was our account rep.. which was just a front for the higher ups looking to screw everyone. Ive now spoken to at least 7, or 8 contractors who worked for SMS Asisst in the last two seasons plowing snow and all said the same thing. If you want to perform work and not get paid, sign up with a contract through SMS Assist out of Chicago, IL.

SMS will routinely email you "disputed or deferred" services, meaning theyre put on hold from being paid in 30-45 days for any reason.

At end of season, they'll then go back and forth via phone and email dozens of times, until you have all your IVRs in an excel sheet, and every ivr code, and then they'll claim many were never called in.

What was worse, was that many services for Public storage, when we'd call in on the phone for the ivr code, it would error out like this ".. ERROR, http:/12456098340698/invalid request crash, goodbye... but they'd tell us they were receiving them on their end but we didn't have the IVR codes on our end. We were paid most of public storage accounts.. although literally only one or two services were not signed off on on our end per their request by May of this year... but they ended up not paying a dozen or so?

Other services, they'd claim we never called them in, yet we provided them the mgr. signed form... they then claimed we needed to still call it in anyway, and now its too late.

they didnt pay for any services from the first week of services November 2012... stating that because we IVRd services "the day after" was too late. We found this out in January 2013... three months after the first services.

Here is a disputed email... some weeks we'd get dozens of these.

Subject: WO# :137374 is disputed

(NJ),

On 12/21/2012 10:14:09 PM EST a Deicing only of the parking lot sidewalk and loading dock service was recorded as performed and necessary for:

Walgreens Store #: 7825
100 Springside Road
Westampton, NJ 08060-5778

This Work has been placed in Dispute, and will not be invoiced to the end customer nor be approved for payment at this time. A service may be placed in dispute for any of the following reasons:

1. If Work is not IVRed at the actual completion time of service and/or the incorrect service type is IVRed
2. If Work is not warranted by weather based on the customer-specific specifications (See Exhibit A)
3. If Work is not permitted due to frequency or service type constraints detailed within the specifications (See Exhibit A)
4. If Work is directly disputed by the end customer as either Not satisfactorily performed to specifications or Not performed

***Work is subject to nonpayment or the applications of fees under Section 14, 15, and 16***

If the Dispute is viable to be cured, the Affiliate shall get a work order/job report signed and stamped by Customer, and it must be submitted to SMS Assist within thirty (30) days of completing the service by either fax (312) 878-5263 or email [email protected] to be valid.

If the Dispute is not viable to be cured or the affiliate does not cure within thirty (30) days of completing the service, the Work will then be noted as Resolved without Invoice and will neither be invoiced to the end customer nor approved for payment.

For further information, please contact either your SMS Project Manager or Snow Removal Operations Center, which operates 24/7, at (866) 663-0866.

Yeah im using the exact store # because two of these stores within 4 miles of each other owe us nearly $2-3k EACH still. If SMS was worried about just our company going after them, they have no idea whats coming next... I'm sure before multiple contractors sue them, they'll claim bankruptcy and go out of business soon. They're crooks, all of them.

Ben Sylvester
SMS Assist, LLC
Operations Manager, Exterior Services
875 N. Michigan Avenue - Suite 2800
Chicago, IL 60611-1819
Direct Dial Office: 312-878-6749
Fax: 312-878-5270
Email: [email protected]

WA10910 is located on 1015 N. Main Rd., Vineland, N.J. you performed a deicing service and they didn't feel it was necessary since there is no snow or ice in the forecast for at least 24 hours. If you felt it was necessary just go in with a job report and explain why and ask them to sign the report they have not disputed any previous services and often don't realize what temperatures require deicing. Hope this makes sense and helps let me know.

Thanks,

Julia Gajda
Project Manager, Exterior Services
SMS Assist L.L.C.
O: 312-878-6746
C: 312-841-8383
F: 3128785239
Customer Service: 888-258-2109

There was sleet and snow on forecast for 12/21 and 12/22... it ended up flurrying and hardly a dusting... after the fact though, but this is what would happen. We were never paid for these services either. Once walgreens realized how EASY it was to just dispute a service or never sign off via email report.. most didnt do it. We wern't paid for most of march 2013 services.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1672419 said:


> Damn, well i guess it was a small account for $1400 for 38" of snow then  anyone up in CT get paid the full amounts for their 38".. i know some of .. well most of our contracts are written heavily on the per inch rate after 10-12"... so say $1000 for 10" of snow... the next 10" is gonna cost them $140~ per inch or whatever, so its $1400 for the next 10".. Some of our accounts are closer to 70% more... so 38" would be insane, but the workload involved to clear above 10" is insane too.
> 
> Anyone get stiffed on that one storm because of the cost of removal?


It was a Goodwill store. Small lot approx. 80 parking spots, 225$ for 1-3" 125$ salt. It represented 1/40 of my contracts, it was the principle involved. Other than that lot I've had only a few complaints, and no one complained about pricing. Besides my regular late payers I've collected every cent. Dropped 4 lots this year, and turned away about 5 new ones. Trying to downsize! Believe it or not, 5 of my large lots that were unplowable(trucks) were cleared quicker with loader (big) than when there're plowed with trucks on a typical 4" storm. My friend came down and worked 30 hrs straight and saved me. Best money I've ever spent!


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1608563 said:


> We have a handful of accounts, all the same company through a management company. Some services have been disputed, maybe some on accident by not confirming in the store through their email or phone notifications...
> 
> How many of you running more than a few trucks deal with ensuring accuracy about where the trucks where, who is billed, that they were billed 100% correctly and that when a dispute arises, like in a company or store stating you were not there, did not salt or plow etc, run GPS tracking units which can be authenticated by computer software?
> 
> It seems so ridiculous, but id love to just email them a copy of the log showing a truck was there at the time of billing. Sure we could have just drove around not putting salt down or actually plowing, but it would accurately log how long the truck was at that physical location and there would be no, or less dispute.


Easy. All of our trucks have GPS. If a customer says you were not here (which does happen multiple times a year), I simply email the GPS data too them. Then they can see themselves the date of service, exact time we got there, and the time we left. If need more detailed information, I can even send over the updated location every 2 min while servicing their property on that specific day so they can see where EXACTLY on their property our truck was every 2 min of service time. Costs us $150.00 install (device and labor) and then just $24 per month per truck there after.


----------



## ultimatelawns (Dec 18, 2011)

I did not have any confidence using Operasoft. Only talked to jean-Pierre a couple times then he moved onto the next company to lure in. Service is very sketchy. Constantly having problems with tablets


----------



## B Boy (Nov 28, 2017)

ultimatelawns said:


> I did not have any confidence using Operasoft. Only talked to jean-Pierre a couple times then he moved onto the next company to lure in. Service is very sketchy. Constantly having problems with tablets


After a year we finally left OperaSoft. The first few months we had many problems with the tablets which was ultimately resolved.
Their customer onboarding was terrible - we literally just received a box of tablets and were basically left on our own to figure things out and make mistakes.
Eventually after battles with them on several issues we determined that the OperaSoft Snowboard application and system just couldn't handle our snow removal model. They couldn't understand why for large scale commercial snow clearing we would have a few different types of machinery in use at the same location. If you have a simple residential driveway clearing operation with an ag tractor, then that would be something they can handle. Otherwise I can't recommend them.

Another thing to consider, we had to replace many usb cables and car chargers. Employees constantly left with these items in their pockets or lost them. It was a giant headache.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

B Boy said:


> After a year we finally left OperaSoft. The first few months we had many problems with the tablets which was ultimately resolved.
> Their customer onboarding was terrible - we literally just received a box of tablets and were basically left on our own to figure things out and make mistakes.
> Eventually after battles with them on several issues we determined that the OperaSoft Snowboard application and system just couldn't handle our snow removal model. They couldn't understand why for large scale commercial snow clearing we would have a few different types of machinery in use at the same location. If you have a simple residential driveway clearing operation with an ag tractor, then that would be something they can handle. Otherwise I can't recommend them.
> 
> Another thing to consider, we had to replace many usb cables and car chargers. Employees constantly left with these items in their pockets or lost them. It was a giant headache.


Psst drink some coffee, this is a 4 year old post, LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

B Boy said:


> They couldn't understand why for large scale commercial snow clearing we would have a few different types of machinery in use at the same location.


LOL..that's pretty funny.

I know, 4 years old.


----------

